# Turning Off Mac Antenna



## CaptainDMW (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd like to try a stronger (USB) antenna to bring in wifi. How do I turn off (and back on) the wireless antenna in my MAC laptop? Thank you.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In the upper right you'll see the AirPort symbol, click on it and then select turn off AirPort.


----------



## nathanl1192 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi there,

This is simple, you can either look at you menu bar, and click on the signal icon before choosing to 'Turn Airport Off' or navigate to system preferences, and then network, and turn Airport off there.

If you are wondering, AirPort is the name for Mac wifi antennas.

Regards,
Nathan


----------

